
Google Mobile Shopper Android-app launched (Video) - stejules
http://androgeek.com/google-mobile-shopper-android-app-launched-video.html
======
vedrisha
Why not integrate that into Goggles, instead of launching a complete new App?

------
cjmacd
That's cool, one more reason to go with android :)

